# Immigration opportunities for Brits



## Capitalmind (5 mo ago)

I am a British expat and a New Zealand citizen. I consult numerous businesses Nationwide and often come across opportunities that I myself would have looked at in the past. NZ is tightening up immigration standards to some degree to encourage highly skilled or wealthy people. NZ is after all a 'golden visa' country. If you are looking at opportunities here, I can likely assist to some degree. Naturally any visa requirements will need to be met by immigration (DIA).

I can often match people to areas that best suit, opportunities that might fit regardless of budget and some of the practicalities of living in NZ and shipping your stuff. I'm happy to answer general questions.

Note I've been lurking since 2011 but only started reusing this site recently because of the above! If you have a background in IT to any degree or construction, opportunities abound. Others are available and I'd like to be your man on the ground in New Zealand!


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Just a personal observation. I see you've only had your profile created for a few hours before posting here. I also see you've used the name "indyexpat" to post to britishexpats.com.

You posted this to these thoughts to that forum also:

"I have been to and from the Caymans for many years and have found a lot of opportunity for work there. Your key issue is getting your permit approved. In my case I was a little devious as I have Caymanian friends who run a guest house. They signed the paperwork saying I was working for them, which I wasn't. This gets over the immigration/permit aspect...."

and

"My experience of this route (in several countries including Grand Cayman) is to invest in a business and have a Caymanian (local) employee. The opportunities are wide open with their lack of red tape (Cayman). Examples - holiday rental (landlord has the legal rights to lock out the occupant if payment not made). Scooter rental (bought from China). Branded clothing (or copies, like golf shirts, mens fashions). No red tape on copies, lax import duties and no tax - all cash in your pocket. Importing to satisfy their shortages, lumber is one (they get all the 'junk' from Tampa). I've had fingers in these sorts of pies for years. Paying the government is a loss of return on capital invested and it works but makes poor financial sense. If you're not looking to run a business, others can do this for you. If interested drop me a message. All the best."


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

To people looking to move to NZ, may I recommend this as an alternative?

New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority

They had this article on their website

Church pastor’s wife sentenced for providing illegal immigration advice

The wife of a church pastor who charged hundreds of dollars from visa applicants for all the applications she lodged on their behalf, has been sentenced in the Auckland District Court for providing immigration advice illegally.

MBIE’s Immigration Advisers Authority charged Sesilia Sua under the Immigration Advisers Licensing Act 2007 of providing advice without a licence while knowing she was required to and under the Crimes Act 1961 for using forged documents.
...


----------



## Capitalmind (5 mo ago)

What an odd response? "I can likely assist to some degree. Naturally any visa requirements will need to be met by immigration"


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's a bit of slang that may help. What does 'sus' mean?


----------

